# Building a glute ham raise machine



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I got told off for using the lat pull down machine for glute ham raises last week because it was "dangerous" so I want to build my own for training at home.

Has anyone build one? and if so help would be much appreciated!

This was what I was doing in the gym that I was told off for


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

That looks hard as hell.

I think Ross from rosstraining.com had built one, lemme see if I can find it.

edit: turns out I was wrong, can't find anything


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I you can reppage will be winging your way! Cheers


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

I dont see why you were told off unless you were getting the other peoples way,what a good idea,well done. :thumb:

was gonna rep you but i'm all out,lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

A heavy barbell and a couple of towels can do the trick.

On another note. A few bits of steel and a welder anyone??


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

2fat2old said:


> I dont see why you were told off unless you were getting the other peoples way,what a good idea,well done. :thumb:
> 
> was gonna rep you but i'm all out,lol


Because despite the fact that Germany is famous for BBing I live in the ass end of nowhere and am at the one and only gym in my city with a power rack. But it's still a mainstream gym and they are very health and safety concious in .DE, so i don't wanna get banned from the one place I can do squats.


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

Thats a pretty awesome idea. Might finish off trying some of those on leg day.

Cant you use a bench and a loaded smith machine? or would they moan at that too?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hardtimes said:


> Thats a pretty awesome idea. Might finish off trying some of those on leg day.
> 
> Cant you use a bench and a loaded smith machine? or would they moan at that too?


Hmmm I'll give it a try on the smith machine and see if I can get away with it. But I suspect they'll have a fit....just like they did when I was DLing in bare feet and when I started to use chalk.


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

There is someone on here who made his own out of wood i remember looking at it the other day, but i cant find it now.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

buy a nautilus hip and back machine.(circa 1970) plenty in germany for no money.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

You should be able to do it on the SM!!!!! I love these....


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll see if I can get away with doing it on the SM. If not....I'll keep looking to build my own.

For anyone interested in these, I just found this 



. I've got some bands on order so I'll try this alternative too.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

I want the girl in that video to teach me them!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

jimbo said:


> I want the girl in that video to teach me them!


She's a member on figure athlete forums.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Gym Bunny said:


> She's a member on figure athlete forums.


OK guys im changing forums! :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

jimbo said:


> OK guys im changing forums! :lol:


Let me find you a link..... :lol:

Here you go! LINK


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'll see if I can get away with doing it on the SM. If not....I'll keep looking to build my own.
> 
> For anyone interested in these, I just found this
> 
> ...


if you can do them without bands, surely that will be more effective for you as you will not be being assisted in the contraction phase of the movement. it only makes sense to me to use these when your tired out from doin normal ones.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

n987 said:


> if you can do them without bands, surely that will be more effective for you as you will not be being assisted in the contraction phase of the movement. it only makes sense to me to use these when your tired out from doin normal ones.


Yeah, but my thinking was at the moment I have to put my arms out to give myself a boost to start the contracting phase. From what I've seen using bands, they allow you to go further down with your body in a straight line, with less bend at the hip. So the idea was to try and see if this hits the hammies slightly differently.

But I also posted it for anyone who isn't currently doing GHR, saw this thread and wants to try. :biggrin:


----------

